# New Build.. Good CPU Cooler for 4+Ghz



## baseball7 (May 14, 2011)

Hey yall
building a new system... ganna be a Phenom II x4 975 or 965
ganna OC it to about 4ghz... just wanted to see inputs on AIR COOLING systems that would go very good with this...
Thanks
in my sig... its pretty much the same setup except for a diff mobo and cpu.. so idk if yall wanna base it off that .. but any other questions.. feel free to ask
Thanks again


----------



## Twist86 (May 14, 2011)

Buy the 965 since you want to overclock, they are the exact same chip it appears just one is clocked higher. For air cooling id check this site out then compare what your willing to pay to the list.
http://www.frostytech.com/  This site is pretty good and it has intel/amd comparisons. Takes into account noise and heat and bang for buck etc. However if it was my call id Tuniq Tower 120 (beware its heavy and huge).

To give you a idea it barley fits inside a Antec 900 case.


----------



## Iceyn1pples (May 14, 2011)

I would go for an X6 with The Corsair H60!


----------



## baseball7 (May 14, 2011)

Iceyn1pples said:


> I would go for an X6 with The Corsair H60!


not to be an ahole... but i did say AIR COOLING... in bold ... so.. idk post count? thanks tho .. not willing to spend the money for a water cooling system


----------



## Iceyn1pples (May 14, 2011)

Well, its in the same price range as high end air coolers. All self contained, so theres no setup involved. Its superior to the majority of coolers out there anyways. 

I can care less about post count.


----------



## baseball7 (May 14, 2011)

so like the corsair h60.. you dont need the $200 water cooling system? all you need is what you buy in the package?
i really dont know how water cooling systems are setup... but i really dont want a leak


----------



## Iceyn1pples (May 14, 2011)

Its all self contained. Chances of leaks is very low as all the seals are factory made. 

This one is probably easier to install than most air coolers.


----------



## Shane (May 14, 2011)

Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B ,
Prolimatech Armageddon 
Noctua NH-D14.

I would not recommend a self contained liquid cooler unless you want silence...if its best cooling performance you want go with a high end air cooler.


----------



## Iceyn1pples (May 14, 2011)

IF you do a quick google search, you'll see that the H60 is about 2 degrees hotter than the megahelams when OC beyond 4Ghz. the majority of the Sites also show the H60 consistently beating the Noctua NH-D14 in overclocked performance. and the H60 is much quieter than the air solutions as well. 

I believe the H60 is also cheaper than the megahelams once you factor in the cost of buying fans for the Air cooler. 

I've owned the Noctua, its a great cooler, just not the best. 

I've own the Thermalright Xtreme IFX-14 i think it was called. I used to have the same opinion, that high end air cooling is much better than low end water. And although this generally still holds true today, the Corsair H60 and H70 in my opinion is much easier to install, makes your computer build look much better, is very quiet, Cheaper than most highend cooling solutions, and usually trumps air cooling unless you compare it to the Monstrously big Megahelams. And only then you are only 2-3 degrees hotter.


----------



## FuryRosewood (May 15, 2011)

Nevakonaza said:


> Prolimatech Megahalems Rev.B ,
> Prolimatech Armageddon
> Noctua NH-D14.
> 
> I would not recommend a self contained liquid cooler unless you want silence...if its best cooling performance you want go with a high end air cooler.




^Truth, tho the stack coolers are heavy but you cant get your cake and eat it too. But you can get some stack coolers that have quiet fans.


----------



## Aastii (May 15, 2011)

I wouldn't take a megahalems, or a H60/H70 (wouldn't take the latter even if you tried to give them to me). My choice would be:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835109030

or a Thermalright Silver Arrow, which Newegg currently don't stock


----------



## baseball7 (May 17, 2011)

even if i do go with water cooling.. doesnt watercooling have fans attached to it? so wouldnt it still be using fans and creating noise...


----------



## Aastii (May 17, 2011)

baseball7 said:


> even if i do go with water cooling.. doesnt watercooling have fans attached to it? so wouldnt it still be using fans and creating noise...



It does, however, think of it like this:

Air cooling - CPU fan, GPU fan, case fans, usually 2+

Water cooling - 2-3 fans on the radiator.

You will find that graphics cards fans get audible around 50-60%, and loud towards 75+%, which a lot will do as temperatures rise. That is one fan alone.

If you get yourself higher quality fans for your radiator, even at full whack they are near silent, only ever a very quiet background hum at the worst. You could just go and get decent fans for everything, but that would usually mean aftermarket HSF for your graphics card and for your CPU, and then it would depend on the design for if you could use your own fans without ghetto modding, ie. using elastic bands, cable ties etc to hold it on


----------



## baseball7 (May 17, 2011)

well.. i dont game alot.. and i never really put any strain on my graphics card.. so i dont think thats much of a problem.. but whats a radiator ahve to do with computers... 
yet again just to refresh your memory.. i know nothing about water cooling


----------



## armysgt1 (May 19, 2011)

I have researched for hours the best air cooling solutions and time and time again I have came up with the noctua nh-d14 as the best air cooling solution. I was going to buy it until I bought a 6950 and realized how loud it was so I'm going to be water cooling my entire pc instead. Good luck


----------



## Aastii (May 19, 2011)

baseball7 said:


> well.. i dont game alot.. and i never really put any strain on my graphics card.. so i dont think thats much of a problem.. but whats a radiator ahve to do with computers...
> yet again just to refresh your memory.. i know nothing about water cooling



Water cooling has 4 main components:

Resevoir
Blocks
Radiator
Pump

The resevoir holds your liqid.

The blocks are the "heatsinks" that go on components. I use that term loosely, as they aren't really heatsinks, they don't have any fins, they just transfer heat from the component to the water running through the tubing.

The Radiator has the water flow through it, and it will have fans on it to take the heat away. It looks similar to your conventional heatsink, but it has no contact with components, all it does is have water go through it to dissipate the heat that the water takes from your components

The Pump pumps the water around the loop.

All of it is connected by tubing, and you have, of course your liquid


----------



## baseball7 (May 23, 2011)

alright thanks... that makes a lot more sense to me now


Aastii said:


> Water cooling has 4 main components:
> 
> Resevoir
> Blocks
> ...


----------



## 5rank1e (May 24, 2011)

just had to post this bc of baseballs quote, beer is believed to have been invented around 9500 BC so im ganna say its been getting ugly people laid for a lot longer


----------



## baseball7 (Jun 7, 2011)

5rank1e said:


> just had to post this bc of baseballs quote, beer is believed to have been invented around 9500 BC so im ganna say its been getting ugly people laid for a lot longer



^^lol? its in my avatar.. its a sign in a store down the street from me.. dont get all smart with me..


----------



## 5rank1e (Jun 8, 2011)

baseball7 said:


> ^^lol? its in my avatar.. its a sign in a store down the street from me.. dont get all smart with me..



 hahaha! you should check out the book "history of the world in 6 glasses" had to read it for class, but still kinda interesting.....


----------

